# Electric Wheeleez Soft Sand Fishing Cart for Sale



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

I have an electric Fishing cart for sale on Ebay.

To see details on the cart just go to Ebay and type the words below in the search window.

Electric Wheeleez Fishing Beach Cart

Here is a link below showing a soft sand test


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

No price? I'll start the bidding at $1.00


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Didn't you try to sell this cart on here two years ago for like $3k

Yeah Good Luck with that


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

For kind of money I can "Day Laborers " to carry my stuff.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

jollymon said:


> for kind of money i can "day laborers " to carry my stuff.


bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I see they are going new on ebay for $2K.

Since it has been used for a couple years, I will give you $250 if you bring it to NC for me


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Back in the good old days the post would have been locked up....


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing Mike. Hence the smart comment above.

Broke a bunch of FS rules


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

For two grand it better come mounted with one of those bait launching air cannons that I can pack with dead mullet and fire down the beach!
I can see some kind of sport developing...............


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

pods said:


> For two grand it better come mounted with one of those bait launching air cannons that I can pack with dead mullet and fire down the beach!
> I can see some kind of sport developing...............


Like paintball but with dead bait fish


----------

